

Windows 10 Will make your computer a dumb terminal to cloud os - gscott
http://www.newsfactor.com/story.xhtml?story_id=0020005MJ7MW

======
lutusp
Quote: "Virtually everything that WZOR talked about cannot be proven, but ..."

Translation: "Virtually nothing that WZOR talked about can be proven, but ..."

Interpretation: pure speculation, no facts or evidence.

